# Utility warehouse talk to me ??



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

any users of utility warehouse share some opinions


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Inlaws with them, internet hassle quite often and seem to pay a lot for gas and electric.

They live in a 4 bed detached house (2 of them) we live in a 3 bed semi (3 of us)

So from that I would expect the bills to be similar, they have a couple more rads, but should use less electric and gas.

We pay 64 quid a month all in with British Gas, they pay near 110! with Utility Warehouse, I was shocked.

Their phone/broadband is 20 quid a month - Plusnet is 15


----------

